# Maple or Walnut?



## guaves13 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a new smoker and I have some seasoned maple on my property.  I will probably use that for some chops and ribs.  What size chunks works the best?  Also I have some walnut.  Does that work well?


----------



## brianj517 (Sep 2, 2006)

IMHO, maple make very good smoke (sweet and lite). Walnut, while a nut producing hardwood, makes better furniture (dark, oily, and heavy).

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## meowey (Sep 2, 2006)

You would probably enjoy any food smoked with maple.  As previously stated walnut looks good as your dining room table.

Have fun.

Meowey


----------



## cheech (Sep 2, 2006)

How about eating maple smoked food on a walnut table?


----------



## monty (Sep 2, 2006)

Heya, Guaves13!

I heat with wood and have a great deal of maple and cherry on hand. Unfortunately my property does not support my heating style so I buy log length maple and cherry pulpwood and process it here.

I have found that when processing the maple and cherry that it is best to cut the logs cross grain at about two inches into "rounds" or disks. I have tried three inches and more and that does not seem to work as well as the thinner cut.  From there I place on a hard surface and prop one edge up and whack the piece with a hammer splitting the round into two inch thick chunks of varying size. Works great in the smoker!

Cheers!


----------

